# Mitspieler für Battlefield 4  Cup / BF Hardline / BF4 Liga gesucht



## Frankie2510 (30. März 2015)

*Mitspieler für Battlefield 4  Cup / BF Hardline / BF4 Liga gesucht*

Hallo an alle, 

wir suchen dringend Mitspieler für unsere Turniermannschaft bei der DeSBL. Wir nehmen in den nächsten Wochen an einem Battlefield 4 Turnier teil, welches von anderen Clans im Namen de DeSBL veranstaltet wird.
Alle Spiele werden live gestreamt und zu gewinnen gibt es natürlich auch was.

Falls ihr Interesse habt, könnt ihr euch gerne bei uns auf der HP anmelden und bewerben, oder einfach auf dem TS vorbeischauen. Ihr müsst kein Pro sein, aber schon einigermaßen gut unterwegs sein.

Hier der Link zu unserer HP bzw, TS:

HP: PCGHX-Clan - Startseite

TS: pcghxclan.de?port=9987

Hier die Infos über den Cup:

cup.desbl.de

Gruß Frankie

Management PCGHX - Clan


----------



## Jonny1337 (1. April 2015)

*AW: Mitspieler für Battlefield 4  Cup / BF Hardline / BF4 Liga gesucht*

Könntest du noch ein paar Worte zum Fokus (Infanterie, Conquest, CTF, Domination) und zu eurem Clan verlieren?


----------



## Frankie2510 (3. April 2015)

*AW: Mitspieler für Battlefield 4  Cup / BF Hardline / BF4 Liga gesucht*

Battlefield 4 spielen wir aktuell im Cup Domination 5vs5
Hardline ist die Liga noch in Vorbereitung, dort werden voraussichtlich folgende Modi gespielt:

Heist 5vs5 oder 8vs8
Rescue 5vs5

Ich hoffe ich konnte die weiterhelfen.

Gruß Frankie


----------



## Frankie2510 (3. April 2015)

*AW: Mitspieler für Battlefield 4  Cup / BF Hardline / BF4 Liga gesucht*

Battlefield 4 spielen wir aktuell im Cup Domination 5vs5
Hardline ist die Liga noch in Vorbereitung, dort werden voraussichtlich folgende Modi gespielt:

Heist 5vs5 oder 8vs8
Rescue 5vs5

Ansonsten spielen wir Public hauptsächlich Domination, TDM oder Conquest bei BF4
Hardline sind wir noch am testen, dort aber hauptsächlich Heist, Blood Money und Conquest, Rescue ab und zu.

Ich hoffe ich konnte die weiterhelfen.

Gruß Frankie


----------

